# Sight dips as I release the thumb peg on my release



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

When I draw my bow and then get on target and start releasing my thumb peg on my hooker release, the pin drops about 2" below the X. So I have to raise it back up to get on target. If I very slowly release the thumb peg then the pin does not drop or if it is dropping I am correcting and I don't notice it much.

So is this a typical results or do I have some bad technique that can be easily fixed? 

My bow seems to be fairly neutral in balance. But would more back weight help with this?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Often we have too many things to do after we reach full draw. You should let go of the peg as you reach anchor. If this causes mis-fires, you may have your release set too fast. 

The fewer things that you have to do after you get to anchor, the better. This is why it's best to draw so that you are on target with your back muscles engaged and ready to follow through. Then all you have to do is commit, aim and follow through. If you have to also drop the peg, move your pin to the X and re-engage your back muscles, it becomes much more difficult to do it the same every time. And we all know that if we don't do it the same, we won't get the same results.

Also, if you have to go through extra steps at full draw, fatigue can become a factor. Those extra seconds holding will take a toll over the course of a match. 

JMHO,
Allen


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

I have a hard time visualizing exactly how to grip the release so that when I get to anchor my thumb is off the peg. I guess that I could draw the bow with my thumb off the peg by just pulling with my index finger. Something is not clicking about this having my thumb off the peg by the time that I anchor.

I have been shooting for years and about 2 years ago I got a scope and now I can see every little bobble that happens during my shot. The scope is a great learning tool for me. I am only using a 4x scope. If I can ever get my float a little smaller, I think that I would like to try a 6x or higher scope just so that I could see even more little bobbles. Presently I am floating within the nine ring on the vegas face. Maybe one day I will be able to float in the 10 ring and then maybe I can float on the x. I don't know if it will ever be possible for me to float within the x but it is something for me to strive for.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Take the peg off...... like the ol Stans were.


----------



## asa3dpro (Dec 31, 2002)

You may be dealing with a little anticipation too. Set your release a little slower and see if it helps. Its tought to pull a Whalen without the peg and I would not recommend it. JMO


----------

